# kite messenger



## AllenPitts (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Other hobbies forum,

I am interested in using radio controls to operate a device called
a kite messenger.


Allen Pitts
Dallas Texas


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Simply amazing


----------



## JulFor9 (Sep 18, 2015)

Good hobby.


----------

